# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Κλούβα βιότοπος

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά 
σκέφτομαι να δώσω πάλι ζωή στο παλιό κοτετσακι που είχαμε
δεν θα είναι ακριβώς κοτέτσι αλλα 
θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω μια κλούβα όσο πιο κοντά στο φυσικό μπορώ με δαιφορα ήδη πουλιών

ο χώρος είναι 5x7x2ύψος
και είναι  περιφραγμένο με πλέγμα με τρύπες 10x5cm
προφανώς δεν κάνει για μικρά πουλια και θα χρειαστεί να βάλω κάτι άλλο με μικρότερε τρύπες...

επειδή είναι πολλά τα μετρα το μονο που μπορώ να βάλω είναι κοτετσόσυρμα(εξάγωνο)που φαντάζομαι είναι και η πιο οικονομική λύση!

θα αντέξει καθόλου η θα σκουριάσει και θα θέλει πάλι άλλαγμα του χρόνου?(εξωτερικός χώρος)
μπορώ να το βάψω με τίποτα για να το δώσω χρονια ζωής?
μένω κοντά σε θάλασσα(50 μετρα)
και γενικά έχει αρκετή έως πολύ υγρασία

από πάνω θα βάλω τ λαμαρίνα που μοιάζει με κεραμίδια
και ίσος το καλοκαίρι(αν τελικά το φτιάξω)θα του βάλω και μια καλαμωτή για να γλιτώσουν λίγη ζεστη...


μέσα στο χώρο αυτό τώρα υπάρχου πολλά χόρτα που μάλλον δεν θα το κόψω για να υπάρχει φυσικό περιβάλλον
και μια λεμονια
 θα προσθέσω κάποια φυτά που γίνονται θαμνακια
και αναρριχώμενα για να καλύψουν κάποιες πλευρές..
μπορεί και κάποια μικρά δεντράκια ανάλογα με τον ιπτάμενο πληθυσμό.. γιατί μια λεμονια αν και μεγάλη δεν θα φτάσει...
για πότισμα σκέφτομαι να κάνω 1 "ποταμάκι" που θα το διασχίζει και θα ανοίγω τ βρύση 1-2 φορες τ μέρα για να ανανεώνεται..ίσος και μια μικρή γούρνα/λιμνούλα σ μια άκρη...

θέλω να βάλω 1 κοπαδακι(5-10) ορτικακια
και αν καταφέρω να πείσω 1 μπάρμπα μου να μου δώσει κάνα ζευγάρι γαρδέλια φλώρους και καναρίνια

αν υπάρχουν αναπαραγωγές δεν ξέρω τ θα κάνω με αιμομιξίες και ανανέωση του πληθυσμού γιατί είναι μεγάλος ο χώρος και δεν θα πιάνονται οποτε ίσος φτιάξω ζευγάρια που να βγάζουν στείρους απογόνους...
ανάλογα και τ θα μου προτείνει/δώσει ο θείος...



φυσικά αν όλο αυτό που σκέφτομαι ξεπερνά τα χρήματα που μπορώ να ξοδέψω εννοείτε δεν θα το κάνω
και αν δεν μπορώ να συνδυάσω τα ορτύκια( που είναι το σίγουρο που θέλω να βάλω )με τα υπόλοιπα πουλια..(τουλάχιστον γαρδελακια και κανάρια γιατί φλώρια δεν δίνει ούτε τ παιδιού του  :Big Grin: 
)




οποτε μπορώ να συνδυάσω αυτά τα πουλια όλα μαζί σε αυτό το χώρο?

με το πλέγμα υπάρχει λύση για 3-4 χρονια?

από άποψη διατροφής έχουν μεγάλες απόκλισης?

σε εξωτερική κλούβα θα αντέχουν χειμώνα(πέρυσι φτάσαμε -5) καλοκαίρι?

----------


## mrsoulis

Επειδή κάνω και εγώ μια προσπάθεια να φτιάξω κάτι παρόμοιο σε μικρότερη κλίμακα όμως 3x3x2.2 και έχω ρωτήσει και μιλήσει με διάφορους γνωστούς μου που είχαν και έχουν παρόμοιες κατασκευές μπορώ να σου πω τα εξής: καταρχήν ότι δέντρο είναι μέσα μη το υπολογίζεις σε λιγο καιρό θα το έχουν φάει και μιλάω για τα ωδικα για τα ορτύκια δε ξέρω, δεύτερον το κοτετσοσυρμα είναι πράγματι το οικονομικότερο αλλά τόσο κοντά στη θάλασσα ξεχνά το! Το λέω με γνώση έχω μείνει στη θάλασσα όλα τα καλοκαίρια της ζωής μου και το χωριό που μένω είναι 5 χλ μακριά. Επίσης, θα σου πρότεινα να κανείς μια μικρότερη κατασκευή χωρίζοντας το όλο κοτέτσια σε μικρότερα διαμερίσματα και ξεκινοντας φτιάξει ένα από όλα. Όσο για το καιρό αν και εδώ δε κατεβαίνει τόσο πολυ η θερμοκρασία μου είπαν όλοι ότι το χειμώνα πρέπει να κλείνεις τουλάχιστον τις τρεις πλευρές και από ότι ξέρω ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος είναι ένα καλό νάϋλον... Αναφορικά για τη διατροφή έχω ρωτήσει για να βάλω μαζί παραδεισάκια με καναρίνια και ιθαγενή και μου είπαν όλοι ότι επειδή η διατροφή τους είναι διαφορετική σε βάθος χρόνου θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα...

----------

